
Blogging about Midori - insulanian
http://joeduffyblog.com/2015/11/03/blogging-about-midori
======
codingbinary
Ah that brings back memories. Around the same time Midori was announced we
started working on the MOSA Project[1], with the similar goal to create an
operating system and accompanying toolchain, completely written in C#.

Really looking forward to the articles.

[1] [http://mosa-project.org](http://mosa-project.org)

